# Liberty Does It Again!



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

For those of you that haven't tried any Liberty ROMs, Liberty3 v 2.0 is probably the best (personal preference of course) one I have put on my bionic. I have not ever tried MIUI so I can't compare but so far this one is freakin awesome! Fast, smooth, and more customizations than I've ever seen. From the status bar and everything in it to a good selection of lockscreens. Mad props to the devs for this! Keep up the great work!!! Just had to throw that out there


----------



## Blanco954 (Jun 23, 2011)

+10000000%


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

looking forward to running this ROM

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## donelam304 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have been running Liberty3 v2.0 gold since it was released. It runs great. 1 key note, if you install a theme make sure it is for Liberty3 v2.0...... lol. If not it will boot loop. Lol....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Wondering, since Liberty still runs on .886 and DT is using .893 if someone can do a comparison of speed and battery life. Really wondering if the fixes fo THAT much more.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

donelam304 said:


> I have been running Liberty3 v2.0 gold since it was released. It runs great. 1 key note, if you install a theme make sure it is for Liberty3 v2.0...... lol. If not it will boot loop. Lol....
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I wonder why you know this? Lol


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Liberty is a great rom, I've been supporting their work well before they joined together to make Liberty on past devices.

I also have to give props where credit is due regarding Bionic development. DroidThe0ry and Dhacker are investing the most time on Bionic development currently and their work is excellent. Dhacker is getting close to a fully functional ICS build as well.

Having that said Liberty 2.0 is def a great rom but if you haven't tried Purity yet I'd give it a shot.


----------

